# Pink Bumps on my 7 month old Italian Greyhound



## kellyshyanne (Jun 18, 2011)

I noticed pink bumps on her belly and other body parts. The ones under her belly look puss filled. Anyone know what this may be?










UPDATE:

I was at the vet's office yesterday to get her scheduled to be spayed and the pink bumps are a skin infection not puppy acne... though he said it was a minor infection. Have some antibiotics for her and they gave her a shot yesterday to get the ball rolling. Poor puppy hope it clears up soon and she won't be itching or biting it anymore. It did get better when I started giving her hydro-cortisone cream baths, but didn't clear it totally up.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My guess is it is caused from playing in the grass blades and she has a slight allergy to it. I just noticed a few on my female too and she crawls through the lawn to rub her tummy, she is a real dork! Lol I just give a benadryl tablet and things clear up.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like bug bites or a rash to me...I'd just keep an eye on them for now. They don't look worrisome to me.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

One of mine stepped in an ant bed and that's exactly what her belly looked like from the bites.


----------



## kellyshyanne (Jun 18, 2011)

Talked to my vet...he said it is probably puppy acne. He told me to give her a bath with mild soap like dawn...but Dove will have to do instead because that is all I have. I took a look at them and one of them popped with liquid coming out of it...clear....and it had a smell to it...it stinks...but smelt worse. They are starting to look painful because they look so full like blisters. She is a inside dog and she rarely rolls over in the grass...! Weird I know! I just can not afford to take her to the vet so much it sucks.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If it is puppy acne (which it sounds to me like it might...) just clean the affected area at least once per day and it will clear up on it's own. There's no need to worry or take her to the vet.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

my dog had a pretty bad reaction to something outside and broke out from her armpits down to the inside of her groin are w/ the same exact thing you described. At 1st vet gave anitbiotic which did nothing, then they said to give benydryl and 2/3x day put a hydrocortisone cream on infected areas only. Also said to wash bad areas only couple times a day w/ calming wash...oatmeal or something like that, then after a few days if it didn't get better we would have to try steriod.....it slowly started to clear up on its own. Now she is fine. I really think it was a seasonal reaction to something outdoors. Gl, hope it clears up soon.


----------



## kellyshyanne (Jun 18, 2011)

The only bad thing about the cream is she likes to lick it...hope it isn't poisonous to her. I try to put it on her while she is sleeping and gave her a bath last night...it seems to be getting a tiny bit better. They look like they hurt though.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope that she feels better soon.


----------



## kellyshyanne (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you. So far they seem to be crusting up and scabbing over. I hope this is a good thing.


----------

